# Eclipse Shortcuts



## Generic1 (25. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann den Shortcut für das Umschalten zwischen den Reitern nicht finden, Ich hab bis jetzt in Netbeans gearbeitet und da ging das ganz einfach mit Strg+Tab. 
Weiß jemand wie das in Eclipse funktioniert? 
Besten Dank, 
lg


----------



## Sonecc (25. Jun 2010)

java.net.Blog: Effective Eclipse: II. Shortcut keys

Da findest du sehr viele nützliche Shortcuts.

Was du suchst ist vermutlich strg + F6


----------



## musiKk (25. Jun 2010)

Oder Strg+BildHoch/BildRunter.


----------



## Sonecc (25. Jun 2010)

stimmt, geht auch, genauso wie strg + e ^^


----------



## Generic1 (25. Jun 2010)

Da muss ich meine Finger strecken lassen damit ich mit einer Hand die beiden Tasten erreiche. 
lg


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jun 2010)

Kann ich mir das eigentlich einstellen, ich hätte nämlich gerne wie in Netbeans, dass das Umschalten der Reiter mit Strg+Hochstell- Taste funktioniert. 
Kann ich das machen.
Besten Dank,


----------



## bygones (28. Jun 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Da muss ich meine Finger strecken lassen damit ich mit einer Hand die beiden Tasten erreiche.
> lg



also ich habe da sowas wie ne zweite hand.... wirkt manchmal wunder


----------



## hp (28. Jun 2010)

Ansonsten solltest du mal "Ctrl+Shift+L" probieren. Einmaliges drücken dieser Kombination listet alle aktuell belegten Shortcuts, zweimaliges öffnet den entsprechenden Editor in welchem du die Shortcuts neu belegen kannst. (Den Dialog findest du auch in den Preferences unter General->Keys)


----------



## Sonecc (28. Jun 2010)

Strg + e geht ohne verknoten, strecken oder sonstwas, wobei strg + F6 in meinen augen schöner zu nutzen ist.
Wie man die Keys umstellt ist ja aber schon beschrieben worden


----------

